# How much wobble/play is normal for a hitch rack?



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

With my quick lazy searching I couldn't find the answer I wanted so I thought I would start a new thread.

I got a new rack recently (Thule 990XT Doubletrack) and I have noticed that there is quite a bit of play and wobble with my bike on the rack. There is no wobble whatsoever in the hitch but in the pivots of the rack itself. When hitting bumps there is lots of wobble side to side, making me feel as if it's going twist off. Going over speed humps causes quite a bit of vertical movement and doesn't look to great in rear view mirror. When moving the rack by hand there doesn't feel to be much play it just feels flexy. I have a feeling this is just me being paranoid and worrying to much but I would hate for my bike to fall off while going down the road. Those of you with a hitch rack, how much play/wobble do you experience?

OT:
On a side note, I got a new (to me) 11' Trek Rumblefish I today! Was one of the shops demo bikes and I got it for great deal. The thing descends like a beast! The Kashima fork is only temporary, the stock fork was sent off to Fox for a rebuild and was suppose to be here weeks ago. So they temporarily loaned me this one so I could get to riding!


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

This has been talked about a ton in here. The general consensus is to not worry about it. Anyhow, the Thule's that I've used have all had a decent amount of wobble. Same with the Saris. Only the 1up has been wobble-free over normal roads. 

Nice bike. This is definitely a great time to get one (deal-wise, not necessarily riding-wise  )


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah normal to have a bit. If it really bothers you get a hitch stabilizer then there will be no wobble


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Even with a hitch stablizer there will be "some" movement. It doesn't matter what size reciever you've got or what type of rack you have there will always be clearance between the reciever/rack or else you could never slide the rack easily into the reciever. This clearence allows movement.


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

tyler243 said:


> Yeah normal to have a bit. If it really bothers you get a hitch stabilizer then there will be no wobble


I guess I didn't state that very clearly. There is no wobble in the receiver/hitch but in the rack itself.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

erikrc10 said:


> I guess I didn't state that very clearly. There is no wobble in the receiver/hitch but in the rack itself.


There will always be some sort of play in rack unless you can find a rack that does not pivot/swivel.


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, that is what I figured but seeing your bike moving around in the rear view mirror can be a bit disconcerting. Never hurts to double check with the good'ol'folks at mtbr.


----------

